# Tablet



## Luke5000 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello. My name is Luke. I want to buy this tablet on Wish.com. I have 3 questions about it though. I have no way of asking wish. I want to know ...

1: Is this an unlocked tablet?
2: Is it fast?
3: What networks does it use? Can it run off of AT&T towers?

Thank you. Heres the link.

I think you'll like Wifi Octa-Core 4G+64G Android 5.1 Dual Sim Phone Pad Tablet PC Phablet. Add it to your wishlist!

http://www.wish.com/c/5800bd9769be557a7c475185


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is this really a matter of asking for advice on the tablet
OR


> *I think you'll like *Wifi Octa-Core 4G+64G Android 5.1 Dual Sim Phone Pad Tablet PC Phablet. Add it to your wishlist


are you making some manner of recommendation for it - please

Whatever the answer to the questions you have asked


> Wifi Octa-Core 4G+64G Android 5.1 Dual Sim Phone Pad Tablet PC Phablet
> (217)
> £515GBP was
> £31GBP now


or £80 actually for the 64G
you have to ask was it ever £515

My recommendation - stay away from it


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Silly site won't even let you view details of the item unless you sign up. No way!
I'd run away from any site like that.
AVOID.

I found a review of the site
https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.wish.com
it doesn't look like a place to order things from.

Tell us what you want in a tablet and we can probably come up with a few suitable options that run newer versions of Android.
v 5 came out in Nov. 2014 and only my old tablet, purchased in 2014 is running that version.
The current version is v. 8.

What screen size?
How do you plan to use the device? (special apps you want)
I assume you want service with AT&T since you mentioned it.
If you want fast, get a device with 2GB of RAM rather than 1GB. (I own both a 1GB and a 2 GB tablet)
Make sure the capacity is 16GB or larger. You'll run out of room with devices only having 8GB capacity.


----------



## Luke5000 (Sep 2, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> Is this really a matter of asking for advice on the tablet
> OR
> 
> are you making some manner of recommendation for it - please
> ...


It's not my fault that that extra wording about " I think you'll like this octa core" thing was in there. Its included in every link of a product that you share from wish.com.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> It's not my fault that that extra wording about " I think you'll like this octa core" thing was in there. Its included in every link of a product that you share from wish.com.


Sorry I did not know that.

The 10 inch version has the following
Description
10 inch 4GB&64GB Tablet PC Description:
Package included:
1 x Tablet PC
1 x EU power adapter
1 x USB cable
1 x micro USB data cable
1 x warranty card
1 x user manual
1 x headset
Operating system: Android 5.1
Color: Gold / White (optional)
CPU: MT6592, eight cores, clocked at 2Ghz
GPU: Mali-400
*Operating Memory (RAM): 4G DDR3*
Body memory: 64G Nand-Flash (can use the capacity of less than this value,
because the mobile phone software space)
Maximum storage expansion: MicroSD (TF) 64G
Network mode: GSM / Type: 8-core 10-inch flat-panel computer MT6592 IPS dual-3G flat panel screen
Operating system: Andrews 5.1
Design: straight
Shell material: plastic shell
Operating Memory (RAM): 4G DDR3
Body memory: 64G Nand-Flash (can use the capacity of less than this value,
because the mobile phone software space)
Maximum storage expansion: MicroSD (TF) 64G
Network mode: GSM / WCDMA / TD-SCDMA
Network frequency: 850/900/1800/1900 / 2100GHZ
Support SIM card quantity: dual card dual standby
SIM card size: Standard SIM card slot (25mm 15mm 0.8mm)
Screen size: 10.1 inches
Screen resolution: 2560 * 1600
Touch screen: capacitive screen, multi-touch
Screen Type: IPS
Camera: rear 13 million pixels (with flash), front 8 million pixels
Camera sensor type: CMOS
Photo resolution: maximum support after 4160 * 3240, the first 3264 * 2448
Audio format: support MP3, WMA, APE, FLAC, OGG, WAV and so on
Video format: support 3gp, AVI, MP4, MKV, F4V and so on
Image format: support JPEG, PNG, BMP, GIF and so on
MIC: Built-in MIC
I / O interface: a 3.5mm headphone jack, a Micro USB interface, a TF card slot, 2 SIM card slot
OTG function: support
WIFI: IEEE 802.11b / g / n transmission protocol
Bluetooth version: 4.0
Built-in applications: Browser, Email, Video Player, Calculator, Calendar, Clock,
File Manager, Camera, Music, Google Apps
Language: Chinese, Simplified Chinese, Japanese, Korean, English, German, French, Italian, Russian, etc.
Battery: 8000mAh lithium battery (built-in)
Life: 3-4 hours of life, music 10 hours
Input voltage: DC 5V
Power Adapter: EU regulations, input: AC 100-240V 50-60HZ, the output: DC 5V 2A
Body size: 235 * 165 * 10mm
Packing size: 260 * 180 * 55mm
Network frequency: GSM 850/900/1800 / 1900GHZ, WCDMA 850 / 2100GHZ
Support SIM card quantity: dual card dual standby
SIM card size: Standard SIM card slot (25mm 15mm 0.8mm)
Screen size: 10 inches
Screen resolution: 2560 * 1600
Touch screen: capacitive screen, multi-touch
Screen Type: IPS
Camera: rear 13 million pixels (with flash), front 8 million pixels
Camera sensor type: CMOS
Photo resolution: maximum support after 4160 * 3240, the first 3264 * 2448
Audio format: support MP3, WMA, APE, FLAC, OGG, WAV and so on
Video format: support 3gp, AVI, MP4, MKV, F4V and so on
Image format: support JPEG, PNG, BMP, GIF and so on
MIC: Built-in MIC
I / O interface: a 3.5mm headphone jack, a Micro USB interface, a TF card slot, 2 SIM card slot
OTG function: support
WIFI: IEEE 802.11b / g / n transmission protocol
Bluetooth version: 4.0
Built-in applications: Browser, Email, Video Player, Calculator,
Calendar, Clock, File Manager, Camera, Music, Google Apps
Language: Chinese, Simplified Chinese, Japanese, Korean,
English, German, French, Italian, Russian, etc.
Battery: 8000mAh lithium battery (built-in)
Life: 3-4 hours of life, music 10 hours
Input voltage: DC 5V
Power Adapter: EU regulations, input: AC 100-240V 50-60HZ, the output: DC 5V 2A
Packing: color box

You can view the spec without signing in -
I would still stay away from it


----------



## Luke5000 (Sep 2, 2017)

plodr said:


> Silly site won't even let you view details of the item unless you sign up. No way!
> I'd run away from any site like that.
> AVOID.
> 
> ...


I want to use the device to take online surveys. Many of those surveys require more than a smartphone to take. I take them through my phone's browser. But, I need a tablet so I can take more.

I'm with straight talk. But, they use AT&T towers. I would like to get this one because it's only 40$ . I don't know if I could find one this good for that price anywhere else.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I would like to get this one because it's only 40$


Which one - for 40$ and PLUS SHIPPING of course

I have given you my advice
The 4G 64G is not as far as I can see only 40$ refer please to my post 2

I have then listed the spec of the 10 inch 4G 64G on my last post

Re this


> I don't know if I could find one this good for that price anywhere else.


You could not - and that is why my advice is to stay away from offers on that site for that tablet/phablet

Wifi Octa-Core 4G+64G Android 5.1 Dual Sim Phone Pad Tablet PC Phablet
(217)
£515GBP
£80GBP

I will leave the decision with you, as I have nothing further to add that will assist you


----------



## Luke5000 (Sep 2, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> Which one - for 40$ and PLUS SHIPPING of course
> 
> I have given you my advice
> The 4G 64G is not as far as I can see only 40$ refer please to my post 2
> ...


I already read the specs on the site. They only answer my question of how fast it is. Not my other two questions. I think it is legitimate because there are lots of reviews on it. Im trying to figure out whether or not I can use it with my straight talk service.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm glad you can see the specs. This is what I get - note how the screen over rides the side which is close to black under the huge popup.







He posted the specs for me because I noted I can't see a thing.

This one spec would scare me


> Battery: 8000mAh lithium battery (built-in)
> Life: *3-4 hours* of life,


 Are you sure you want a tablet to use as a phone too that only lasts 4 hours when new? The battery is not user replaceable and the time it lasts lowers as the device is used longer.

You constantly be having to plug the thing in to use it or carry around a supply of batteries.


----------



## Luke5000 (Sep 2, 2017)

plodr said:


> I'm glad you can see the specs. This is what I get - note how the screen over rides the side which is close to black under the huge popup.
> View attachment 259309
> 
> He posted the specs for me because I noted I can't see a thing.
> ...


The phone I have now is already like that. Especially when I play my game. I have to keep it plugged in all the time.


----------

